# Help! Squirrels Are Back-Ugh!



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Suggestions on how to deter/prevent squirrels from climbing on the railing of my porch, up on to the awning and getting on to the roof. 
History: A few years ago, had squirrels chew through the siding on a dormer. Had a professional perform the extraction process and seal up the hole with galvanized steel. Have since had a new roof installed (a year ago)-steel covering the hole was removed and replaced with new siding. NOW... the squirrels are climbing to the same area of the roof/dormer via the porch railing, etc. Other than trapping them, is there anyway to deter them from climbing on to the railing?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

A pic of the suspected access path would be a big help.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Pic of pathway attached. Those sticks on the railing are a contraption that I made to try to prevent the squirrels from using the railing - doesn't work.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Get a dog.

One that hates squirrels.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I would try a piece of clear Plexiglas on the red box on my sketch. May or may not work. Depends on whether they will sharpen their claws and then just go around it ...and then up the large wall where the hose is hanging. I dunno.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

How about something slick[lithium grease maybe] applied to the metal porch roof. ? A realistic looking owl or hawk decoy mounted up the roof.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Tizzer said:


> How about something slick[lithium grease maybe] applied to the metal porch roof. ? A realistic looking owl or hawk decoy mounted up the roof.


Actually tried putting Vaseline all over - the part of the house that abuts the porch/railing bc they were using that to get on to the roof from the railing-they climbed right up it. But thanks :cursing::cursing:


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

The sticks you put on the railing are a very similar idea to bird spikes; something we use to stop birds from landing on areas. I suggest you get some bird spikes and glue them to the top of the awning. I would say use those sticks, but you would need a lot more to cover the entire awning (they would have to be placed very close to each other), and they should be sharp to prevent the squirrels from jumping up there. You could attach them anywhere the squirrels might go...it will look strange, but it will stop them.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The first thing I would do is take off that awning. The ridges give them something to jump and catch on. From the railing they would have a much longer jump, unless they can climb the siding which is more difficult. If that works you can start looking for a replacement awning that doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

PestGuy said:


> The sticks you put on the railing are a very similar idea to bird spikes; something we use to stop birds from landing on areas. I suggest you get some bird spikes and glue them to the top of the awning. I would say use those sticks, but you would need a lot more to cover the entire awning (they would have to be placed very close to each other), and they should be sharp to prevent the squirrels from jumping up there. You could attach them anywhere the squirrels might go...it will look strange, but it will stop them.


Thanks for taking the time... I have tried bird spikes. In fact, the 'sticks' on the railing are taped to bird spikes. Squirrels just crawl on the spikes-therefore, the sticks. The sticks worked for a little while but it's hard to keep the metal spikes secure (have them tapped also). Spikes not being secure allow the squirrels to maneuver over both - ugh. Thanks though - appreciate your input.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

ChuckF. said:


> The first thing I would do is take off that awning. The ridges give them something to jump and catch on. From the railing they would have a much longer jump, unless they can climb the siding which is more difficult. If that works you can start looking for a replacement awning that doesn't have the same problem.


Hmm-good idea. I might just start looking for a new awning. It's time anyway. Thanks for the idea. First thinking of purchasing Havahart Deer Off Spray or Coyote Urine spray. Some say that works.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Tizzer said:


> How about something slick[lithium grease maybe] applied to the metal porch roof. ? A realistic looking owl or hawk decoy mounted up the roof.


Thanks - did apply Vaseline to the siding along side the porch railing leading up to the awning as I saw them using this path one morning. Although, the Vaseline got on their paws once and caused one to slip off the awning after that the initial application, that was it. Didn't work/prevent them from using that the next time. They're very adaptable and persistent.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

This stuff, mounted on the railing, would keep squirrels from climbing on them. 

https://www.nixalite.com/


----------

